# DIY Menthol



## Petrus (15/7/16)

Good Day Fellow Vapers.

Any good menthol /kiwi mixes? I made a Coconut Menthol e-juice and must say am I VERY impressed, can easily be one of my all day vapes. I tried a juice with Cap Dragon Fruit and that is definitely not my liking. I want to try a menthol kiwi combo and would appreciate any input.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/7/16)

Hey Petrus...what does the dragon fruit vape like. I saw this flavour in a couple of juices and wondering what its like?

The coconut menthol is an absolute winner but I find commercial coco/menthol doesnt have the right balance...wanna give this a DIY try

Thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/7/16)

Apologies, forgot to answer your question...I once mixed a tank of purchased kiwi/menthol and didnt think it was that satisying...I think the kiwi (being a slightly "stiffer" flavour fruit doesnt really good as say a cherry/menthol..I suppose it also depends on the sweetness of the kiwi concentrate...if its a sweeter blend then will work out well


----------



## Petrus (15/7/16)

@incredible_hullk ,the dragon fruit got quite a nice smell, but I cant get the taste to get going. I have tried to increase the %, but no luck, yes I can smell it but the taste is dead.

My Coconut Menthol:
TFA Menthol 6%
TFA Koolada 1%
TFA Sweetner 3%
TFA Coconut 4%

I let it steep for 4 days, and must say it is excellent. Tropical Ice were one of my favorites, but I sure will mix this again in 100ml's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/7/16)

thanks @Petrus... thats a pity the look of dragon fruit made one think of this exotic flavour...thx for the DIY recipe will give it a bash


----------



## Andre (15/7/16)

Here is a good recipe (Bombies Nana Cream clone) with Dragon Fruit in the mix: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/#post-397314

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/7/16)

thx andre...just ordered my stash from black vapour so awaiting vape mail...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/16)

I have to agree. I have made a couple of mixes with dragonfruit but none of them are really good. They are all usable but not great and that includes Bombies Nana cream.
I have to also add that I am not really a fruit liquid person. Most of the fruit flavours taste only mediocre to me. I like menthol and desert.
One more thing, I think the strawberry I had was not good quality. In fact I chucked 4 bottles of flavour in the bin all of the same make because they tasted like TCP. I will try some of the recipes again with better quality product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/16)

I like this thread @Petrus

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dane (15/7/16)

Mixed this up earlier and I am in love:

FA Red Summer Watermelon - 5%
TFA Menthol - 1% (any 10% solution menthol I guess would do)

This is seriously tasty and so simple, great as a shake and vape!

Give it a go, you won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen (15/7/16)

I can definitely add to this thread 

Watermint
TFA watermelon candy 8%
TFA menthol 1% - but you can up it to 3% if you want a proper menthol kick

It's also a shake and Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (16/7/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Day Fellow Vapers.
> 
> Any good menthol /kiwi mixes? I made a Coconut Menthol e-juice and must say am I VERY impressed, can easily be one of my all day vapes. I tried a juice with Cap Dragon Fruit and that is definitely not my liking. I want to try a menthol kiwi combo and would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks.


Have you tried menthol crystals for your d.i.y. juices? They work great and last forever and are very cheap.


----------



## Petrus (16/7/16)

kev mac said:


> Have you tried menthol crystals for your d.i.y. juices? They work great and last forever and are very cheap.


No, where do you get it and how does it work?


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/7/16)

thanks @Dane...stupid question is fa same as tfa? next week im trying a turkish tobacco with a touch of menthol and vanilla at the end...if its gud will post final recipe...my wifey is asking why cant we share cooking recipes


----------



## Slick (16/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @Dane...stupid question is fa same as tfa? next week im trying a turkish tobacco with a touch of menthol and vanilla at the end...if its gud will post final recipe...my wifey is asking why cant we share cooking recipes


TFA - The Flavour Apprentice 
FA - Flavour Art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/16)

Petrus said:


> No, where do you get it and how does it work?


@Petrus,the crystals are simple to use.Just crush them and mix with pg-vg say 1/3 of a bottle with crystals and fill the rest with your base.There are many video's on YouTube about them. I get mine on eBay but I'm from the U.S. I know other forum members use them so maybe they can steer you to some.The major juice and diy suppliers should have them.If you love menthol as I do you got to try them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (23/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

